# How much should I sell for?



## revgill

Ok so after filtering these gold flakes from Goldschläger for quite some time I have just a little over 30grams. I am wandering how much I should sell on ebay for?


----------



## Oz

Well that is the most unique scrap I have heard of for a while. I have heard that Goldschläger does indeed contain gold, but I have no idea as to the purity of the flakes.

I have to ask, do you know how many bottles it took to get 30 grams of flakes?


----------



## revgill

lol I lost count I know it took around 3years to get this. I just had every one who drank the stuff to filter it out for me. Some would some would every now and then. I can imagine it was quite a few cause a lot of them drink quite a bit so three years, yeah a lot.


----------



## Claudie

Gold is where you find it.... :|


----------



## revgill

I am just wandering what it would be worth. Some one told me I would do better making vials and selling it at the flee market, they said the the gold in it isn't worth too much. So I am trying to weigh my options as far as what would actually make money, plus I don't want to rip any one off. I have seen too many times where people have got ripped off. I know one guy who sells brass on ebay and calls it gold flake shabin. He sells like 100grams at a time for around 100, but really it's copper.


----------



## maltfoudy

the gold is e175 food grade gold flake and is 100% real and 30 gm is worth quiet a lot of $$$$


----------



## Claudie

I remember reading somewhere that there is approximately $4.25 worth of gold in each bottle at January 2011 spot price.

I found it, it was at:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldschl%C3%A4ger


----------



## stihl88

30g of gold is worth approx $1443 at todays price.


----------



## Anonymous

Wikipedia said:


> The actual amount of gold is extremely small and serves as a sort of novelty: there is currently less than a tenth of a gram (0.1 g) of gold flakes in a 750 mL bottle of Goldschläger, which, as of January 25, 2011, amounts to about 4.26 USD on the international gold market.


----------

